# jbuilder 2005 foundation problem mit parameterinsight



## joebanana (25. Nov 2004)

hallo leute,

hat jemand eine Lösung für folgendes Problem?.....(vieleicht hat ja jemand das gleiche Problem)
hab mir den jbuilder 2005 foundation installiert und festgestellt, dass beim *Parameterinsight-Popup* nur die Datentypen und nicht die Bezeichnernahmen angezeigt werden.

Was muss ich tun damit dies funktioniert: Anzeige von *Typ* und *Namen*.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps   JOE


----------



## thE_29 (25. Nov 2004)

Vielleicht ist das ein Teil bei den Unterschieden zwischen den Versionen.

Desto teurer desto mehr kann der JBuilder...

Habe zz aber den 9 enterprise, also kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich weiter helfen..


----------



## joebanana (29. Nov 2004)

Leider nein es ist *nicht* der Unterschied bei den Versionen es mus eine andere Ursache haben.
Die Enterprise-Version verhält sich dem o.g. Problem genauso.

Wer hat den ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und wie hat er es gelöst ?

Gruss JOE


----------



## joebanana (10. Dez 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, habe das Problem gelöst!

Es muss etwas mit Sichtbarkeit bzw. Namensraum zu tun haben:
Habe mein Projekt in Packeges organisiert, und siehe da Codeinsight funktioniert wie er soll.   (-:

Gruss JOE


----------

